# Suggest some Good English TV shows like F.R.I.E.N.D.S



## windchimes (Nov 22, 2008)

Guys,

 I am not much into watching TV shows. But I do remember watching F.R.I.E.N.D.S and 
 Fresh Prince of Bel-Air (I like Will Smith) years back. Are there any good English TV shows -sitcoms that are worth watching other than these names..?? Any recommendations


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 22, 2008)

How I met your Mother.


----------



## Faun (Nov 22, 2008)

are you srs ?


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 22, 2008)

the office (u.s version)

the i.t crowd

southpark


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 22, 2008)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> How I met your Mother.



is that a name ? ROFL


----------



## red_devil (Nov 22, 2008)

^^ yeah 

its kinda popular show


----------



## anispace (Nov 22, 2008)

Seinfeld, Everybody Loves Raymond


----------



## kalpik (Nov 22, 2008)

Friends is friends.. Nothing comes close if you ask me!


----------



## varunprabhakar (Nov 23, 2008)

kalpik said:


> Friends is friends.. Nothing comes close if you ask me!



right, but How I Met Your Mother is pretty AWESOME too


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 23, 2008)

How I met your Mother
Seinfeld
Scrubs 
30 Rock
@Psychosocial
Looks like you are still a kid


----------



## theKonqueror (Nov 23, 2008)

Scrubs
Aliens in America
The OC
My Wife and Kids
Seinfeld
Joey


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 23, 2008)

kalpik said:


> Friends is friends.. Nothing comes close if you ask me!


nothing,i mean nothing comes even close to seinfeld.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 23, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> How I met your Mother
> Seinfeld
> Scrubs
> 30 Rock
> ...



err... yes I am.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 23, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> nothing,i mean nothing comes even close to seinfeld.


Agree with you 100%
Man, this series is a class act


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 23, 2008)

T159 said:


> are you srs ?


As a heartbeat. The show is amazing. I haven't seen a single episode of F.R.I.E.N.D.S but this is a bit close to it.


----------



## anispace (Nov 23, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> nothing,i mean nothing comes even close to seinfeld.



yup agree 100%. You can watch Friends once or twice and then it gets boring. But you will never ever get tired of watching Seinfeld.


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Nov 23, 2008)

kalpik said:


> Friends is friends.. Nothing comes close if you ask me!



Like how many shows have you watched to come to such a conclusion


----------



## windchimes (Nov 23, 2008)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> I haven't seen a single episode of F.R.I.E.N.D.S but this is a bit close to it.



You haven't seen a Single episode of F.R.I.E.N.D.S, but still you know this is a bit close to it... HOW..??*www.clipartof.com/images/emoticons/xsmall2/444_shrugging.gif


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 23, 2008)

Just a few eps randomly I would say but haven't seen any episode at a stretch. The concept is somewhat close. Not entirely but just check out How I Met Your Mother & you'll know for sure.


----------



## eggman (Nov 23, 2008)

How I met Your Mother is awesome.

FRIENDS was awesome too.

Seinfeld was awesome too.

No need to fight which is the best, just watch and laugh!!


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Nov 23, 2008)

Seinfeld pwns them all.

btw this is not like friends but u definitely might want to check 

Prison Break(Highly recc'd)
Dexter


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Nov 24, 2008)

How i met your mother , first two seasons were awesome(legandaaarrryyyy......) but i did not like the third and now the fourth season that much .


----------



## naggregate (Nov 24, 2008)

Well, if you are anything like me, you should watch Seinfeld (I LOVE THIS SHOW) and apart from the common ones like The Office, Prison Break, How I Met Your Mother and so on, consider watching Chuck. It is a new show (currently in Season 2) and it is all about geeky spy stuff, gadgets, women and so on. It comes on AXN in India and NBC in the US. But, you can watch it off of HULU or if you don't care about downloading pirated content, just download it and watch it because in India, they air the OLD episodes.


----------



## amitabhishek (Nov 24, 2008)

The Tonight show by Jay Leno. Hilarious!!


----------



## chicha (Nov 24, 2008)

friends is very nice they all have really evolved with the show, but some one rightly said you can watch them once or may be twice.

The Tonight show by Jay Leno. very nice nice talk show.

Prison Break season 1 was the best 

Seinfeld  best among these.

True Blood you will love this if you like vampires and stuff. amazing 

Dexter very very nice thriller

The X files pawns all of the above

The wonder years


----------



## Indyan (Nov 24, 2008)

Seinfeld
How I Met Your Mother
Full House
30 Rock


----------



## m-jeri (Nov 24, 2008)

Like..watched..own

FRIENDS --> The best my all time fav..
Seinfeld
How i met your mother
Fresh Prince Of Bel Air
Malcolm in the Middle
Coupling
IT crowd
Will and Grace
Scrubs
Prison break


Beauty and Geek some seasons
American Choppers


Like..own but yet to watch..

Southpark
bones
bionic woman
Everybody loves raymond
Arrested Development
Lost

Like...watched some episodes on TV..want to watch more

chuck
Beauty and Geek
American Choppers
apprentice
king of queens
three and a half man... (i think thats the name)


----------



## Mohnishgs (Nov 24, 2008)

seinfeld
the simpsons
southpark
prison break
heroes
life as we know it
the wonder years
scrubs
how i met your mother
two nad a half men


----------



## windchimes (Nov 25, 2008)

Watched *Office* Season 1 and few episodes of season 2.. That was *different and hilarious..!!!*


----------



## freshseasons (Nov 25, 2008)

King of Queens
   SouthPark
   Family.

All three are hilarious. 
 And yes finally 
 Sienfeld


----------



## harryneopotter (Nov 25, 2008)

FRIENDS was a masterpiece .... i have seen all of its 10 seasons back to back (may be in a months time) so i can vouch for it. And currently watching Chuck too ...and its also Great ..... 

by going with the recommendations here ... i will try Seinfeld ...


----------



## Indranil92001 (Nov 25, 2008)

Prison Break season 2
*i35.tinypic.com/2a4v8d4.jpg

Heroes  new season
*i34.tinypic.com/1zgakci.jpg
Seinfeld
*i34.tinypic.com/e8x541.jpg

Family Guy
*hdimage.org/images/zxm2lt4oimejj93q3ew_75978g.jpg

American Dad
*img181.imageshack.us/img181/5539/21935g3jk3.jpg

All I mention above are new season, I dont know this all new season TV Shows are release in India or not.


----------



## mrintech (Nov 25, 2008)

*Go for Heroes*

*i37.tinypic.com/2q8yc1x.jpg

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heroes_(TV_series)


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Nov 25, 2008)

PB pwns Heroes.How can anyone compare T-Bag's acting in Season 2 to anyone in those shows.

imo t-bag>joker

since most of u (still!!!)like friends.how i met.... should be gr8 for u.

btw Jay Leno(headlines) is awesome.been watching leno for 3 yrs now


----------



## cynosure (Nov 25, 2008)

BRO, you got to see How i met your mother, its AWESOME. 

I have seen a couple of episodes of seinfeld on TV. They're good.

And if you like animations then go for southpark, Ive only seen last 3 seasons but they were great.


----------



## anispace (Nov 27, 2008)

ratedrsuperstar said:


> PB pwns Heroes.How can anyone compare T-Bag's acting in Season 2 to anyone in those shows.
> 
> imo t-bag>joker




yup Prison Break pawns Heroes. Totally lost interest in Heroes after season 1.


----------



## mrintech (Nov 27, 2008)

I like Heores over PB


----------



## anispace (Nov 28, 2008)

he..he.. can see that from your avatar Mr. Peter Petrelli.


----------



## indiapavan (Nov 28, 2008)

I somewhat don't like all these overly hyped TV shows. Other than F.R.I.E.N.D.S I used to watch The 3rd rock from the Sun and I still watch The Simpsons.


----------



## harish619 (Nov 28, 2008)

My name is earl.
Prison break.
Numb3rs
top gear(not a tv series but a good show bout cars)


----------



## ilugd (Nov 28, 2008)

aaaah. I love FRIENDS too. 

Other than that I like seinfeld. Kinda goofy humor too.


----------

